# Elkai Karate 2014 Montage Video



## Elkai (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there,

We have just released our new Elkai Karate 2014 video montage, check it out and give us a 5-star if you like it 
[video]http://ctv.sh/WSx7xDzE2O[/video]

Elkai Karate Club - West London Karate
http://www.elkaikarate.com


----------

